# New babies,just furring up.-added more pictures ^ ^



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

the eyes have opened now too and the color is deepening everyday ^^ im happy about that.

they are a bright white color with a peach color in markings. I want to call them piebald
only the markings don't mirror on either side.Im not new to breeding but I am new to very detial specific breeding. Could anyone tell me what this color is? the I have three girls left
we weeded out the males.The mom has a wonderful temperament,I hope the girls inherit that.
The mom accepted 3 orphans without hesitation. those babies are looking like broken marked black and whites.
If I knew what this orange color was I might be able to decode them ^ ^


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Shadowrunner, they are very pretty babies you have there. I'm no expert either but they look like broken marked fawn/red, but I could be totally wrong. I'm sure someone will be along soon who can be more specific. Vicki viewtopic.php?f=22&t=8686#


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Piebald is the term often used in the US, while broken refers to even marking that mirror themselves. The terms are slightly different in Europe if memory serves correctly.

Do they have red eyes? They may be fawn or argente. If you take a picture in daylight we can probably give you a better answer.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

they have black eyes.
I'm still trying to learn all of the terms ,lol. Sorry for any mistakes.
I'll take a picture in the morning,hopefully that will make it clearer.
My phone takes crap pictures.
And thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Broken is used for uneven mousies of a certain standard, even marked is for even marked with designs mirrored on both sides. And I think there's a bonus for markings in wither type on the belly. Dutch, rumpwhite, and banded are specific (Very!) types of even marked.

These, having black eyes would be called red. If they had red eyes, they'd be called fawn. there's also a new standard for bright orange with black or red eyes.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely! And, indeed, you're most likely looking at red piebald. Piebald just means spotted.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I added more pictures,this time in the sunlight ^ ^ one of the girls has a huge heart shaped spot on her side,Im going to have to get a picture of that,you can't see it in these.The sites that have images of red,show mice of a much deeper color than I have.Mine seem somewhere between fawn and gold.Im going to see if I can breed them to a darker color,because the parents came from a mom and pop pet store,I really can't expect much in terms of their breeding.I haven't found a single show or breeder in Maryland.Tons for parrots but none for mice.

I also just had another litter between a satin agouti and a satin even marked(same color as babies above.
(experimenting)


----------

